# Lavender Oil



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Lavender oil is often called 'medicine chest in a bottle' ... you can use it "neat" or with out a carrier oil. (one of the very few) ...

I keep a bottle of it with me at all times ... (Yes, I know I'm strange ) And till you try it you will never know. 

Try it on a bruse ... Dab a little and watch/feel the magic. Don't leave home without it!

http://www.celestialhealing.net/healthbenefits/The_Benefits_Lavender.htm


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

I love lavender. I use it in my deodorant that I make. Love the smell of it and rosemary. I need to find some place online that sells rosemary oil because I've looked here and I can't find it.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

I keep lavender in the bathroom all the time.

Kids aren't sleeping well, a few drops on pillowcase.

I put in my water and vinegar cleaning bottles.

Bath water to relax.

Husband was cleaning out for colon test. I fixed him up a jar of carrier oil and lavender and told him to use some on his 'uh hu' every time after he wiped. Well this time he had no pain from the prepping before the test, if you know what i mean.

Multiple uses, got to get back to using this stuff more!


----------



## ScoutMom (Nov 11, 2012)

Genevieve said:


> ... I need to find some place online that sells rosemary oil because I've looked here and I can't find it.


Hi Genevieve. One of my favorite bulk herb vendors has it. Look here: Mountain Rose Herbs and you should find exactly what you're looking for.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

ScoutMom said:


> Hi Genevieve. One of my favorite bulk herb vendors has it. Look here: Mountain Rose Herbs and you should find exactly what you're looking for.


I'll vouch for Mountain Rose Herbs, also. A great source for what you are unable to grow.


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

Lavender oil is amazing. My wife burnt her fingers very badly on a cookie sheet which turn a very white color almost immediatley and blistered up. We put her hand in ice water to try and cool the burn. Once that was past, we put some oil on her fingers and wrapped them lightly in gauze. by the next morning the fingers were just slightly red, and no blisters remained. We've kept it on hand ever since.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

Genevieve said:


> I love lavender. I use it in my deodorant that I make. Love the smell of it and rosemary. I need to find some place online that sells rosemary oil because I've looked here and I can't find it.


https://www.lorannoils.com/searchadv.aspx?IsSubmit=true&SearchTerm=rosemary&submit.x=0&submit.y=0


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

What does it mean when it says "neat"?


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

lilmissy0740 said:


> What does it mean when it says "neat"?


Neat means not mixed with anything, not a dilution.


----------

